# Original R32 GTR alloy wheel paint code



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Hey everyone need a bit of help. I am restoring a low millage original R32 GTR for a customer not a crazy restoration project just a tidy up. I am getting his alloys refurbished but i need to know the original paint code any help would be appreciated:thumbsup:


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Here is the car in question the alloys are silver at the moment.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Are they not the same KH2 as the gunmetal code for the R32?


----------



## Armchair face (Jul 27, 2014)

*wheels*

i dont know the code for the wheels but i have just painted my standard wheels in kh2 and they look better than the original colour.


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Ok thanks guys still need to find out exactly what the code is as if i get it wrong would need to do it again so need to get it right the first time. :thumbsup:


----------



## Andy616 (Oct 23, 2012)

It's definitely not KH2, I can tell you that much. I took a wheel into Halfords and used their colour swatches to get the nearest match I could for some touch up paint. I ended up with L05 Olive Gray (Mitsubishi / Proton colour) which is very close.

I'd say you're best of finding somewhere that will do a custom colour match of an original wheel if you have access to one.


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Thas exactly what i did after months of trying to find the code (including starting a thread on here)
As far as I can tell absolutely nobody knows the code but of course everybody seems to think they can recognise it.

I used a set of original wheels which were badly kerbed and had the colour made up using an "optical colour scanner " ( whatever that is ) by a well known wheel restorer.

It gave a very close match which Im happy with. 

The thing is that the same wheels look completely different on different colour GTRs

The finished wheels on the car


----------



## Gavin2ltr (May 24, 2015)

Are they GTST wheels? Look a bit narrow at the back to be gtr wheels


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

I am hardly likely to fit GTS wheels when I had gone to the trouble of sourcing another set of GTR wheels to get the colour and had them spare in the garage.

To be fair this often happens because people are so used to seeing modded 32s that they dont always recognise a completely standard one.


----------



## Gavin2ltr (May 24, 2015)

RSVFOUR said:


> I am hardly likely to fit GTS wheels when I had gone to the trouble of sourcing another set of GTR wheels to get the colour and had them spare in the garage.
> 
> To be fair this often happens because people are so used to seeing modded 32s that they dont always recognise a completely standard one.


Sorry I didn't mean your car. Was talking about the black gtr above.


----------

